# Oil Rig GPS Coordinates?



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been looking for a good site for a list of oil rigs in the Northern Gulf. Any ideas?

Jim


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Go buy a Hilton's book.....

George


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to this sight, zoom in, put curser on the rig you want and write down the GPS numbers.









http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Speculator said Hilton book... I have a Hilton Chart that one of my friends gave me... its a great reference for bottom fishing too... it has the rigs and many public wrecks that may or may not be there from storms ... Its also waterproof. 

Hope this helps.

Capt. Jim


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember seeing a site that has all rigs registrationsand the numbers. Maybe someone else has it. The noaa site and Hiltons have less than 10% of the rigs listed.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

If your gonna fish the rigs then subscribe to Real-time Navigator from Hiltons. Lots more good info than just where the rigs are located.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! 

Jim


----------



## BamaJohn (Aug 10, 2008)

This one helped me get started with some numbers...



John


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

rodnreel.com has a bunch of them listed. Alot of rigs move around so not all of them maybe where it says


----------

